# Every 3rd letter starts a new food



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's an idea for a new thread...
Every third letter starts a new word, ei:

Apricot

Rice

Cucumbers

and so on........


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2011)

Cucumbers  ;^)


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cauliflower


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Ugli fruit


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2011)

Leftovers


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Frittatta


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Impala steak


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Plantains


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Apple turnovers


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 16, 2011)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Noodles


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Oreos


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Endive salad


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2011)

Dilly Bars


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Lemon cheesecake


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Moussaka


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Udon noodles


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 16, 2011)

olives


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Iceburg lettuce


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Iceburg lettuce


 


Alix said:


> Ice cream


 
ooh, and here's where the controversy ensues...

Do I answer the first post, or the second?

Well since they both have "e" and were posted at the same time... I believe I will say etouffee


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Orris root


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 16, 2011)

Radishes


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Dream Whip


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2011)

dates

Oops!  eggnog


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Grey Poupon


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 16, 2011)

endive


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

Duck A La Orange


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 16, 2011)

cheddar cheese


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Escargot


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Endamane


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Endamane




I think you mean Edamame...the bean right? 

Appetizers!


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Dang, not fast enough.  Another U

Uraguay guinea pig


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

this is moving too fast to keep up
Uraguay Guinia pig......American Apple Pie


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Hahahahaha!!! I think you guys were supposed to work on Appetizers but I'm loving the Uruguayan guinea pig! Heeheehee!

American Apple Pie

Eskimo Pie


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

joesfolk said:
			
		

> this is moving too fast to keep up
> Uraguay Guinia pig......American Apple Pie



Yeah, a bunch of stuff disappeared. Not quite sure where we're at.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Kimchi


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Mirin


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Radiccio


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Danish


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Alix said:


> I think you mean Edamame...the bean right?
> 
> Appetizers!


 
Yep, my bad....typo.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

no-bake cookies


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Baklava


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

krispey kreme doughnuts


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

endive


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

devils food cake


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Velveeta


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

liver


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Vinegar


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 16, 2011)

nuts


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

V 8


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

I was late again..
nuts.........................tomatoes


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Masa


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

salsa


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Lefse


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

French Dressing


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Eliote


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Foods only please.................

Iceburg lettuce


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Yikes!  Could have sworn it was a food!

Empanadas


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

potato salad


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Relish


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Lima beans


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Maltodextrin


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

lentils


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Neopolitins


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

Oreos


----------



## Littlechef (Jul 16, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## Zereh (Jul 16, 2011)

Gravlax


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Anchovies


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 17, 2011)

chicken


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ice-cream


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 17, 2011)

edam cheese


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Egg Rolls


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 17, 2011)

granola


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Anchovies


----------



## MSC (Jul 17, 2011)

Courgettes


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Urchins


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

cactus


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Custard Tarts


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2011)

sundae


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Naartjies


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

*acidopholous milk*


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Iced tea


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

eel


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lemonade


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Marscarpone


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rigatoni


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Granadillas


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

eggplant


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> eggplant



3rd letter was a but anyway 

Grapefruit


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

A dyslexic moment! 

antelope


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have those too..lol!

Tomato soup


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

m & m's


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

meatballs


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Almonds


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

mascapone


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

mackeral


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

How's that for timing <g>.

sweet potato


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just as I typed mine darn!
edamame ( even though the third letter of marscapone is supposed to be r )


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubans


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Just as I typed mine darn!
> edamame ( even though the third letter of marscapone is supposed to be r )


 Nope, its mascarpone. The r is further in.

banana


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Alix said:


> Nope, its mascarpone. The r is further in.
> 
> banana



Lol! Whoops, my bad :p

Noodles


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 17, 2011)

onion


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

icing


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

Ice-cream


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Eggplant


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

gjetost


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Easter eggs


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Stroganoff.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ravioli


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

Vichyssoise


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cottage Pie


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

Taash Kebabs


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Arrabiata sauce


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Apfelkucken


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Apfelkucken



Eish! That was a nit late CW..lol!

Frikkadel


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ricotta


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Crab cakes


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

Andouille sausage


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dumplings


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

margarita


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rhubarb Crumble


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

ugli fruit


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Loganberry


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

gravlox


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Apricot jam


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ambrosia


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Biryani


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

Rabbit Stew


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Baba Ganoush


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

Bok Choy


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kumquats


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

malt


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lamb Korma


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

maize


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

endive


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Doughnuts


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

udon noodles


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2011)

onions


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

inga beans


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

gizzards


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

Zinfandel


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

zucchini


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Late again!

Navy beans


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

Veal


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2011)

Abalone


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2011)

ale


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

escarole


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 17, 2011)

caviar


----------



## pacanis (Jul 17, 2011)

veal


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 17, 2011)

Abalone


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

apple tart


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

peach pie


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

apple crisp


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

pie


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

escargot


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 17, 2011)

This is getting repetitive and I think it is because we are using the third letter of the words.  We keep ending up with a,e,c,v.  Maybe we should try using the fourth letter of the word...what do you think?


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> This is getting repetitive and I think it is because we are using the third letter of the words. We keep ending up with a,e,c,v. Maybe we should try using the fourth letter of the word...what do you think?


 
sounds ok to me.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 17, 2011)

Simon, since you started this thread should we ask a moderator to change the name of it or do you think we should just start a new thread?  I don't want to hijack your thread.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Simon, since you started this thread should we ask a moderator to change the name of it or do you think we should just start a new thread? I don't want to hijack your thread.


 
My only question is what about the 3 letter words?

I am not at all worried about "hijacking the thread"  I am pretty easy going about everything.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 17, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> My only question is what about the 3 letter words?
> 
> I am not at all worried about "hijacking the thread" I am pretty easy going about everything.


 I guess we couldn't use them but there aren't that many are there?  I mean other than pie.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I guess we couldn't use them but there aren't that many are there? I mean other than pie.


 

I am fine with the change.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there a moderator out ther who can change the name of the thread to something like "Every fourth letter is a new food?"   If no one minds I will start with the fourth letter.

turkey  
So the next food should start with k.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

Krumekaka

If noone objects I will start a different thread with the 4th letter of each word.


----------

